# VW- Code 00652 - Gear Monitoring: Implausible Signal - 2005 Jetta GLI



## TweekMK4 (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a Jetta GLI 2005, I am having trouble with the tiptronic transmission. It doesn't change gears until the rpm hits 6k, I searched here and found that changing the fluid and filter may fix or reduce my problem. The thread I found was from 2008, the author mentioned Mercon-V transmission fluid along with a new filter fixed his code 00652.

Code:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00652

I have also read it could be one or many solenoids, and/or valve body even clutch.
After the car is warm it shifts normal, but sometimes even on a warm day it will stick and not shift
Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## TweekMK4 (Jan 19, 2014)

:banghead: there is no filter on the 09a transmission


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

TweekMK4 said:


> :banghead: there is no filter on the 09a transmission


There is a filter, its just deep inside the trans so it is not changeable. Unless of course you want to pull out the trans and disassemble it. 

But with regards to your problem you might need solenoids. Sometimes the solenoids stick and makes upshift problems like yours, but usually it will start off being cold only. 
Sometimes they do stick solid and cause no upshift though.


----------



## TweekMK4 (Jan 19, 2014)

CoolAirVw said:


> There is a filter, its just deep inside the trans so it is not changeable. Unless of course you want to pull out the trans and disassemble it.
> 
> But with regards to your problem you might need solenoids. Sometimes the solenoids stick and makes upshift problems like yours, but usually it will start off being cold only.
> Sometimes they do stick solid and cause no upshift though.


Well I did the oil change, and I will say this about the old oil: it looked like poo.


So the cheapest thing to try was the oil, next is the solenoids and then most expensive would be valve body? 
Found this kit for the solenoids, why did you mention them? Perhaps you ran into the same problem I did

http://cobratransmission.com/index....fo&cPath=1_945_947_978_987&products_id=803021


----------



## TweekMK4 (Jan 19, 2014)

I was about to place and order on the solenoid kit, but after moving the car with no problems I chose not to. I drove one the freeway and the check engine light turned off, tiptronic was also working. I drove the car for a week without any problems, but yesterday was a cold day and the same problem happened again and my CEL is back on. 

I don't want to be driving always worried, it isn't healthy. So I'm going to place an order on the kit after all, on Tuesdays. Of any one has any other suggestions please mention them and help me save some money. Otherwise Tuesday I'll set the order and get this nightmare over with.

Just to confirm, all 1.8t have the 09a transmission right? I have a 2005 GLI, and I think these also come with the 09a


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

sticky solenoids are usually intermittant like yours. Usually cold then work ok warm. 

I'll bet your problem is solenoids.


----------



## TweekMK4 (Jan 19, 2014)

CoolAirVw said:


> sticky solenoids are usually intermittant like yours. Usually cold then work ok warm.
> 
> I'll bet your problem is solenoids.



Thank you so much for the input, your advice is valuable to me since I found multiple threads with these similar issues and you are helping in all of them.
I am sure you get tired of all these questions, but what website do you think is best to get a different valve body?
The reason I am looking for a complete valve body, and not the solenoids is for the warranty and because I am not the DIY person.

Here are some websites that I found in which others have used and gave good reviews:

1) http://www.valvebodypros.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=264
2) http://valvebodyxpress.com/prodView.php?theId=137
3) http://www.importperformancetrans.c...nnot-find-a--transmission-shift-kit-4052.html
4) http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-MAZDA-FR...URED-AND-DYNO-TESTED-VALVE-BODY-/171123996909


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

I refuse to answer questions about my competition. Maybe you dont realize I sell valve bodies.....

But why do I say, "replace the solenoids" and all a sudden your talking about replacing Valve body? When you have a injector go bad on your engine do you fix it by replacing the head? 

Replacing the solenoids is kinda tough, but replacing the VB is much more difficult and I haven't identified a large number of problems with them, so I might suggest only fixing what needs fixing.


----------



## TweekMK4 (Jan 19, 2014)

CoolAirVw said:


> I refuse to answer questions about my competition. Maybe you dont realize I sell valve bodies.....
> 
> But why do I say, "replace the solenoids" and all a sudden your talking about replacing Valve body? When you have a injector go bad on your engine do you fix it by replacing the head?
> 
> Replacing the solenoids is kinda tough, but replacing the VB is much more difficult and I haven't identified a large number of problems with them, so I might suggest only fixing what needs fixing.


I actually wasn't aware you sold valve bodies, my apologies. Well my reason for that was fear that it would be the valve body and solenoids. 300$ for solenoids or 600$ for both valve body and solenoids, so I thought it would be best to eliminate any worries by simply getting it complete. Now that you tell me you hardly come across problems with the valve body itself, I feel confident about just purchasing all 9 solenoids. 

Do you sell those?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes. Pm or email for more info.


----------



## TweekMK4 (Jan 19, 2014)

CoolAirVw said:


> Yes. Pm or email for more info.


I ended up using a local shop that provided and installed new solenoids. My car runs like a champ, I have to thank you for saving me some money. You were right about the sticky solenoids.

Car drives like new, no problems even after turning it on and driving almost immediately with an outside weather of 55-60 Fahrenheit.

:wave:


----------



## tjjoiner (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got the same problem right now. I just replaced all 9 solenoids in November 2012, however. At first, I couldn't shift from 4th to 5th and on the drive to work one morning, I couldn't get out of 1st. I parked it, waited for the tow truck, and saw transmission fluid pouring out of the bottom. The shop said it's the front seal and wants $800 for the repair. Does this sound like a solenoid problem and is that price reasonable for a new pump seal?


----------



## Ghimis Fanel (Mar 7, 2017)

*erorr audi a3 00652*

buna ziua ma poate ajuta cineva cu eroarea la aceasta masina .schimba treptele dupa 5000 rm

"Hello can anyone help me with this machine error after .schimba steps" (from Romanian)


----------

